# Am I being paranoid? Total wtf moment.



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

So my lass just called me up after being out at the cinemas and apparently going out with her mates for a few afterwards.

Spoke to her through text about an hour and half before this and she said she'd talk to me tomorrow as she's out with the ladies right now. I say 'ok have fun' and that was that.

So a few minutes ago my phone rings and it's her all ****ed up. I ask how she's doing and she says 'It's Susan" and i'm like 'yea i know it comes up on my phone?' and she goes 'It's Susan how do you know it's me you don't have my number' then a guy takes the phone off her and says something I couldn't hear then the phone hangs up. I can totally tell when she's in 'flirt mode' as she puts on this soft, sexy voice and that is how she was speaking on the phone but she obviously didn't think she was speaking to me...

I know she likes to get ****ed out of her head ever since I met her and up to this point I've trusted her to be faithful but this has really fvcked me off.

How the hell do you explain this I mean wtf?

If she can't give me a fvking good explaination I'm downgrading her to fb and looking elsewhere for a decent lass who won't put it about.

I'm not so much hurt but ****ed off as she always made out we were proper bf/gf so i assumed we were exclusive, but if this is the way she wants things she can fvck off with any bf/gf boll0cks. I'll go round to see her give her a good fvcking then leave it at that I can't be bothered with people messing with my head.


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Is your GF Susan? Are you more annoyed that she was out with a lad rather than all girls?

I'd wait till tomorrow, ask her about it, judge her reaction and then come back on here and post some dirty pics.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Nothing good will come of going out with a bird who's a fcuking drunk mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

No but for the sake of the thread she is called susan lol

That's what made me think wtf? Why would she say it's Susan and ask me how i know it's her because I don't have her number in my phone? Unless of course she got some guys number and decided to ring him but rang me by mistake?

And then there's the guy that took the phone off her and mumbled something before the phone went dead.

You can understand my paranoia surely??


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Nothing good will come of going out with a bird who's a fcuking drunk mate


Yea I'm starting to think you're right mate.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Yea I'm starting to think you're right mate.


Doesnt sound good mate, find a nice bird who's had enough of going out just to get smashed or you might have this sort of thing every weekend !!!


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

anabolik said:


> No but for the sake of the thread she is called susan lol
> 
> That's what made me think wtf? Why would she say it's Susan and ask me how i know it's her because I don't have her number in my phone? Unless of course she got some guys number and decided to ring him but rang me by mistake?
> 
> ...


Oh I couldn't understand whether it was your bird or her mate that was calling you.

Yeh that's definately a bit strange. Like a lot of things though, there could be a perfectly reasonable explanation for it. Try to take your mind off it for tonight and speak to her tomorrow about it. But remember to watch her reactions and responses carefully! Good luck!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Bud if u trust her and your both faithful to one another i dont see the harm in her going out with the girls ... have u tried ringing her ??? but as u asked yeah i think your paranoid bud


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Bud if u trust her and your both faithful to one another i dont see the harm in her going out with the girls ...


Yeh but there was a bloke with her!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Doesnt sound great.


----------



## The Course (Nov 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> So my lass just called me up after being out at the cinemas and apparently going out with her mates for a few afterwards.
> 
> Spoke to her through text about an hour and half before this and she said she'd talk to me tomorrow as she's out with the ladies right now. I say 'ok have fun' and that was that.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't put up with that. You should be out together!!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

if shes out with men, why is the boyfriend not invited.

if its quiet enough for you to hear a guy muttering she isnt in a club or outside one, i personally wouldnt date a girl who gets that drunk in nightclubs on weekends with the "girls".

if shes rung your number thinking your someone who hasnt got her number, that to me raises so many fking questions. if i was ringing someone from a night out whos number i didnt have it would be someone whos number i got earlier trying to smash.

seems more likely she has been to the cinema with a guy instead and told you its the girls


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

There's an old saying; if you want to know what a woman was up to the night before you don't ask her, you aske her female friends.

Remember the old joke about the difference between male and female friendship?

A woman comes home in the monring after a night out and claims she slept at a friend's. Call up her 10 closest friends and none will verify her story.

A man does the same and his woman calls his 10 closest friends. 7 will verify that he slept at their place and 3 will insist he's still there.

But in all seriousness, I wouldn't go behind her back before you speak to her. Ask her if she remembers calling you last night and if she bullsh!ts you, THEN call 2-3 of her friends and ask them if they had a nice time together. Chances are she didn't have the presence of mind to plan it out.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

We live quite far apart and only see eachother on the weekends so when I talk to her tomorrow I can't really gauge her reactions as I won't be there. I will ask her what she got up to before I bring up all this stuff though and see if she tells me before I even have to ask. I'm betting she'll have forgotten the whole thing though :/

If she says she went out with her girl mates and ended up back at home then I can ask 'well why was there a bloke there with you'.

She did make it clear that it was a girls night only she was going to see the new twilight film.

I can't call any of her friends as I don't have their numbers. That's a good idea though!

Fvck it I'm just gonna see what she says tomorrow and if she can't come up with an explanation then it's pretty clear what's going on.

Makes me sick thinking about another guy shagging her behind my back. I'd never cheat on someone I just don't get how people can be that fvcking selfish?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Drink can turn people into monsters mate ! Hope it gets sorted one way or another tomorrow mate !


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

gycraig said:


> if shes rung your number thinking your someone who hasnt got her number, that to me raises so many fking questions. if i was ringing someone from a night out whos number i didnt have it would be someone whos number i got earlier trying to smash.


Exactly!! In what other scenario would you be ringing someone who hasn't got your number? And she was being all flirty putting on her sexy voice too I can always tell when she does that.

But why in the fvck would she be ringing a guy while at the same time staying with another guy she's banging? There's either a really strange explaination to all of this or she's just a major slut and I'm only just finding out now due to her being a total moron.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Hard to judge bro unless you have hard evidence man :/! Was she Defo out with her mates like she said she was. Guess you just have to wait till the morning till she's sobered up and yous can talk properly hope it sorts itself out buddy


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Drink can turn people into monsters mate ! Hope it gets sorted one way or another tomorrow mate !


You're right mate I hate what excessive drinking does to people. My father was an alcoholic and was a total cnut it just turns people into selfish ar5eholes who don't give a fvck about anyone else.

I'll update tomorrow when I find out what she says. That's gonna be interesting lol


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Hopefully there's a reasonable explanation but I gotta say... sounds like you might be better off without :mellow:

Also plenty of experience dealing with people who don't mix well with alcohol, rarely gets better before it gets worse. Which I guess you already know!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> You're right mate I hate what excessive drinking does to people. My father was an alcoholic and was a total cnut it just turns people into selfish ar5eholes who don't give a fvck about anyone else.
> 
> I'll update tomorrow when I find out what she says. That's gonna be interesting lol


id be checking her friends facebook / hers. chances are they be some message of a night out. if there isnt she went on a date.

i was meant to be working a night and got sent home early my girlfriend had "been to the cinema" she came home absolutely done to the nines. i knew as soon as i looked at her what she had been doing

with a body like that im sure you wont struggle for dates, unless thats your real face


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

gycraig said:


> with a body like that im sure you wont struggle for dates, unless thats your real face


It's not the worst I've seen. I mean he IS smiling.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just tried checking her facefook but seems she never added me as a friend ever since months ago when we first started seeing eachother. I haven't logged on there in months it p1sses me off lol

My real face isn't much better than the avi tbf lmao well at least in photos anyway...I'm not the most photogenic person in the world but in the right light I can look decent in real life


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

An well then... if it's not ratified by Facebook then it's not an official relationship anyway! Facebook is the new registry office :thumb:

Seriously though, sounds like she's treating you like a chump mate. Words need to be had!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You probably don't want my opinion, but in a nut shell, you should probably cheat on her.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

You could be safe. If she's gone to the cinema with a lad to watch twilight, he's clearly not straight.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fvck this is really starting to p1ss me off she's probably in some other cnuts bed right now...there's no explanation for this at all. About an hour before the random phone call I asked her how her night was going and she said she was shattered and couldn't wait to go home...so why would you end up at someone elses house calling up other people who haven't got your number in the early hours if you're so knackered? Fvcking lying b1tch it's actually going to be funny seeing her come up with an explanation for this I can't wait.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

If it was me, I would defo try to find out but would be preparing to bin her. Don't need this sh1te in your life mate.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

is she was that drunk, she may not remember what went on last night, but I would be paranoid too, having been hurt in the past.

My advice from a girl, move on, there are plenty decent chicks out there, find yourself a good one, not one that's going to play head and mind games


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you spoken to the bitch yet. I would be ringing her up, waking her up to find out the score.

Any doubt at all = bin her.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

It does sound like she was ringing someone else, can't you get hold of her phone first before asking her about it and check the call history ? See if there is another call just after yours ?

Sneaky I know, but I'd get more evidence before making accusations.

And drunk lads will quite often make comments to random people.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Have you spoken to the bitch yet. I would be ringing her up, waking her up to find out the score.
> 
> Any doubt at all = bin her.


Trust me there's no waking her up once she's passed out from drinking. The fire alarm could be going off and she'd sleep her way right through it.

I'm going to speak to her in the afternoon and see what she has to say for herself. I realise it'll probably be a steaming pile of bullsh1t but I'm interested to see what she comes up with.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Mez said:


> It does sound like she was ringing someone else, can't you get hold of her phone first before asking her about it and check the call history ? See if there is another call just after yours ?
> 
> Sneaky I know, but I'd get more evidence before making accusations.
> 
> And drunk lads will quite often make comments to random people.


We don't live together I only see her once a week usually. No chance of doing me that.

This wasn't some passing drunk guy she was inside somewhere quiet like someone's house. She was talking to me then it sounded like the guy took the phone off her said something I couldn't hear and then hung up.


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Run a mile m8.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Trust your gut feeling mate. Find someone else.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

ian73 said:


> Run a mile m8.


this


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Trust your gut feeling mate. Find someone else.


This /\

The fact you even started this thread means you don't trust her. Use this as the incentive to get out before it gets serious. And post some pics?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I had counselling for some issues some time ago. My Counsellor would say stuff like 'how do you feel about xxx' & would talk about gut feeling.

I'm sorry you've got this to deal with, but women.......!!!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Doesn't look good m8, if she didn't mean to call you then who was she after?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> You probably don't want my opinion, but in a nut shell, you should probably cheat on her.


someone descovered what their d1cks for!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

If you are only seeing her once a week aint you already just f*ck buddys?...sounds like you dont realy trust her even before this phone call ting..id move on...its all a learning curve


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

Trust me mate. Get rid now. Life is too short. Find a nice girl who won't take the p1ss out of you.

I had 5 months of hell with a girl who was always wanting girls only nights.

It's not normal behaviour from an adult. Normal is going out as a couple with the occasional infrequent girls only catch up.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You might wanna get rid mate, as all the others have said. Well, apart from Lil Scoob, who from the look of it the only sex he's had is with an exhaust pipe of some modded ****ty banger.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Just a thought but is she not seeing someone else if you only see her once a week, then he's checked her phone and asked who you are? That's why she's rang you saying how do you have my number in front of him


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Just a thought but is she not seeing someone else if you only see her once a week, then he's checked her phone and asked who you are? That's why she's rang you saying how do you have my number in front of him


That's a good point, may well be that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Advice from n old man, fu*k her off and move on.

Life is wayyyyyyyyyyyy to short for drama my friend and as previously stated no good comes from dating a nasty drunk.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

women like c0ck as much as we like the clunge pal. Once a week isn't a relationship im sorry to say. F*ck her off n put her on the practis list n get out tonight n see where it takes you!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

anabolik said:


> then a guy takes the phone off her and says something I couldn't hear then the phone hangs up.


If he took her phone off her he probably took her knickers off her too.

In my experience with this sort of situation here on UK-M, you should either get rid or sh*t on her belly, rub it in with a stick and then get rid.

Otherwise, there's every chance that this is going to turn into a 20 page thread.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

It doesnt sound good m8, hear the explanation and go from there m8. Dont let it wreck your head, plenty more decent women out there pal


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Get her drunk then take all kinds of sexual photos with her in extremely compromising positions and acts involving vegetables, household appliances and small furry animals, plaster these all over facebook, all over the internet and print them out in life sized colour posters and post all over her area, to her friends and family etc..

Job done then move on with a smile on your face as you hitch a lift into the sunset like david banner at the end of the hulk


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

if you are only seeing her weekends i'd look elsewhere now tbh, the trust has been broken.

its true what someone else said about women being worse than men on a night out , i used to work in an office where around 20 female workers went out once a month and they were like a pack of wolves after a few drinks , men who took a chance walking thru then in a bar usually came out the other end half naked and crying.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Trust me, forget her and move on.

I've been where you are and wanted answers etc because I guess I was rather naive and even now which is maybe 10yrs later I still have trust issues.

Don't give her the time of the day, just move on.


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

Cut all contact, it's the only way forward. If you still want to smash this girl after she has humiliated you then there is something not right with you mate. Don't let anyone walk over you like that.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fvck, does not sound good. Good luck mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Everyone is so irrational on here, ask her this, ask her friends that. Why is nobody normal anymore?!

A simple inspection of her vag will tell you what you need to know :blink:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

sounds like she rang another guy and was drunk so somhow ended up calling you, but i doubt you will get the truth, i dont do gf argumenmts so i would say nothing until she did, not to say shes doing anything wrong but no smoke without fire comes to mind


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Everyone is so irrational on here, ask her this, ask her friends that. Why is nobody normal anymore?!
> 
> A simple inspection of her vag will tell you what you need to know :blink:


Don't say a word, just grab her an whip her knickers off an go down on her.

If its red raw then punch her in it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

women are strange on nights out. when i worked in a night club id see girls i knew with boyfriends kissing other guys etc.

then see lovey dovey messages on the boyfriends wall the next day. there animals, i was sleeping with a girl who had a bf (sue me). as her on faceboook and she had been writing proper cringeworthy loving messages on his wall every time after id left.

anyway point im making there just as bad as men when drunk. and often go to extreme lengths to hide it, iv been caught in the passt i told the truth held my hands up and said "your call". you could catch her in bed and she would swear you was seeing things


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Everyone is so irrational on here, ask her this, ask her friends that. Why is nobody normal anymore?!
> 
> A simple inspection of her vag will tell you what you need to know :blink:






























Seriously though op, hope things pan out for you.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

any update? i feel your pain brother, i hate women who cheat, id purchase the appliances above mentioned by mad muscle and do a thorough vaginal examination


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Proberly being paranoid mate kick back go for a nice meal and explain u feel a bit upset and sort things out for the future


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Doesnt sound good I'm afraid! Even if she hasn't [email protected] the guy, she's sounds like she had the intention of doing so. I'd get rid if I were you, staying with a girl like that will be more hassle than it's worth. Every time she's out getting pished you'll be thinking about what mischief she's getting up to.

I had an ex who i was with for 2.5 years, hesent me a text that was meant to be for another girl. I actually felt like breaking his face, but I just confronted him and after he tried to cover it up a load of times he eventually confessed and then I just moved on and he was gutted, turned into a full on pyscho and stalked me for weeks. Best thing I ever did was get rid of the ugly Cnut!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Proberly being paranoid mate kick back go for a nice meal and explain u feel a bit upset and sort things out for the future


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Get her drunk then take all kinds of sexual photos with her in extremely compromising positions and acts involving vegetables, household appliances and small furry animals, plaster these all over facebook, all over the internet and print them out in life sized colour posters and post all over her area, to her friends and family etc..
> 
> Job done then move on with a smile on your face as you hitch a lift into the sunset like david banner at the end of the hulk


Its actually BRUCE banner these days... Played by Eric Bana. They dropped the name david after the original series.

God, get with the times dude. :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Its actually BRUCE banner... Played by Eric Bana. They dropped the name david after the original series.
> 
> God, get with the times dude. :lol:


Lol, i'll just hop on my mobility scooter and will keep driving until i get to a comfy armchair at the old peoples home


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

id be a hypocrite if i said she sounds like a skenk......auch fuk it, get her to fuk. only dude's get away with this sh!t!!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ricky12345 and scooby are the best people to get advice from about relationships imo


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Its actually BRUCE banner these days... Played by Eric Bana. They dropped the name david after the original series.
> 
> God, get with the times dude. :lol:


Actually it's Mark Ruffalo, Eric Bana got replaced, get with the times :tongue:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 101137


Racist mate should remove that before people become upset


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Actually it's Mark Ruffalo, Eric Bana got replaced, get with the times :tongue:


I realised this after posting that comment. You have indeed bested me sir.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Just a thought but is she not seeing someone else if you only see her once a week, then he's checked her phone and asked who you are? That's why she's rang you saying how do you have my number in front of him


This sounds plausible.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Racist mate should remove that before people become upset


Racist ??? :wacko:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dont see what the problem is myself as you only see each other once a week, what do you care what she has been up to, if she goes out and gets steaming often and you get silly calls like this, you my friend may well of had a lucky escape!

On the flip side she may not of done anything wrong, wait till you hear from her then remind her of the phone call and tell her you aint interested in someone that makes silly calls because they get so drunk as lets face its the behaviour of a silly young girl!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Racist mate should remove that before people become upset


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm straight pal


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> I'm straight pal












Lol only fcuking about mate, and its only racist if its spelt er at the end not ga :wink:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Some hilarious replies to this thread

Choked her yet?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Get her drunk then take all kinds of sexual photos with her in extremely compromising positions and acts involving vegetables, household appliances and small furry animals, *plaster these all over facebook, all over the internet and print them out in life sized colour posters and post all over her area, to her friends and family etc..*
> 
> Job done then move on with a smile on your face as you hitch a lift into the sunset like david banner at the end of the hulk


lets not forget ukmuscle!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

slightly confused....

I dont understand why she would be phoning you and being off/difficult then you hearing a guy in the background taking the phoen off her ?I think id be ****ed off about that... Is she doing this because you went to the cinema & drinks with her female mates ?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

It doesn't sound good mate and usually gut instinct is fairly bang on in these situations. See what she has to say but I'm sure it'll be all "I don't remember" and other such lies


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sounds like the man who pulled her away stabbed her to death then had sex with her lifeless body in a dark alley. hes probably wearing her breasts right now. dont feel guilty, she probably thought of you as her life was snatched away so brutally.

anyway, plenty more fish in the sea


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2012)

Have I misread this, or did your lass question why you'd have her number ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

what ackie said

if ur only seeing her once a week it sounds like a casual thing ur taking way more serious than she is


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like the man who pulled her away stabbed her to death then had sex with her lifeless body in a dark alley. hes probably wearing her breasts right now. dont feel guilty, she probably thought of you as her life was snatched away so brutally.
> 
> anyway, plenty more fish in the sea


This is what I have grown to love about you Ash, your grip on reality.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like the man who pulled her away stabbed her to death then had sex with her lifeless body in a dark alley. *hes probably wearing her breasts right now.* dont feel guilty, she probably thought of you as her life was snatched away so brutally.
> 
> anyway, plenty more fish in the sea


fpmsl


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> what ackie said
> 
> if ur only seeing her once a week it sounds like a casual thing ur taking way more serious than she is


That's the thing I've always assumed it was a casual thing buit over time she's dropped little things in that told me she considers us exclusive and bf/gf. I'm not needy I didn't just pluck this out of thin air I thought we were a couple until this happened.

We actually broke up a few weeks ago and then she texts me out of the blue saying she misses me and wanted to get back together. I've only seen her once since that happened (last weekend) and now she's already fvcking around with other guys?

Oh and I didn't mention she's 42 years old.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i can understand she got ****ed to watch the twlight film


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like the man who pulled her away stabbed her to death then had sex with her lifeless body in a dark alley. hes probably wearing her breasts right now. dont feel guilty, she probably thought of you as her life was snatched away so brutally.
> 
> anyway, plenty more fish in the sea


ahhhh good advice from agony uncle ash.. Glad your on tonight mate!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

has she ever got violent during sex and/or begged you to hurt her?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

easy for others to say but just dump her like yesterdays garbage mate. if she comes crawling back again lay down some ground rules


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> View attachment 101137


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

anabolik said:


> That's the thing I've always assumed it was a casual thing buit over time she's dropped little things in that told me she considers us exclusive and bf/gf. I'm not needy I didn't just pluck this out of thin air I thought we were a couple until this happened.
> 
> *We actually broke up a few weeks ago and then she texts me out of the blue saying she misses me and wanted to get back together. I've only seen her once since that happened (last weekend) and now she's already fvcking around with other guys? *
> 
> ...


Game, set and match


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> has she ever got violent during sex and/or begged you to hurt her?


Not exactly but she likes it rough and she got turned on by watching the Human Centipede...why do you ask?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Not exactly but she likes it rough and she got turned on by watching the Human Centipede...why do you ask?


no reason. if you dump her can I have her number?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> no reason. if you dump her can I have her number?


Maybe. But you should know she gives very 'teethy' blowjobs.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> what ackie said
> 
> if ur only seeing her once a week it sounds like a casual thing ur taking way more serious than she is


 @eezy1

my comment on this is " where are the nipples on the girl in your signature?"

and oh yeah.. about the girl issue : move on.

we all have issues.

your 'issues' are not compatible with her issues.

whatever 'trigger ' you have, she knows how to push it.

you will end up thinking that the chaos she creates for your relationship is proof of " love" and make horrible decisions to accommodate her.

or you will allow her actions to prompt you to post questions on boards asking for advice when those questions have obvious answers.

either way , its no good.

good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Maybe. But you should know she gives very 'teethy' blowjobs.


the fact she gives blowjobs is good enough for me mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dominimo said:


> my comment on this is " where are the nipples on the girl in your signature?"


on the end of her tits probably


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> on the end of her tits probably


not noticeable in the picture.

but nice try.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dominimo said:


> not noticeable in the picture.
> 
> but nice try.


if you cant notice them then they obviously arent there. I didnt notice her vagina. Eezy - where is it?!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

shes caught herself out, plain and simple, she was calling someone else.

Tomorrow she will say she was winding you up and try and wriggle out of it- its ur call how u deal with her.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Not exactly but she likes it rough and she got turned on by watching the Human Centipede...why do you ask?


Human Centipede I or II?

Careful lad, you may be in over your head.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> if you cant notice them then they obviously arent there. I didnt notice her vagina. Eezy - where is it?!


well,, did someone cut them off? you must know these things. :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dominimo said:


> Human Centipede I or II?
> 
> Careful lad, you may be in over your head.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Was the first film, when they were all crawling about sh1tting in eachother's mouths lol

Well i thought she'd have texted me by now but I'm thinking she remembers what happened so I haven't heard from her. She said yesterday she'd speak to me today about me coming over so she obviously knows she fvcked up.

I'm debating wether to ask what really happened or just tell her to fvck right off now...


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't know if this has happened with her yet but let us know when:

in the throes of passion, she takes your hands , moves them up to her neck & looks at you and nods then closes her eyes to wait for you to choke her out.

choose your poison carefully.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

She sounds like a tramp go find a classy girl


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Just tried checking her facefook but seems she never added me as a friend ever since months ago when we first started seeing eachother. I haven't logged on there in months it p1sses me off lol
> 
> My real face isn't much better than the avi tbf lmao well at least in photos anyway...I'm not the most photogenic person in the world but in the right light I can look decent in real life


Definitely cut her loose mate, also i'd be wondering why she never added you on fb....


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Definitely cut her loose mate,* also i'd be wondering why she never added you on fb.*...


I think she's got a mon-fri live in boyfriend


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mate come on dude

Fck her off

If it was another member off the forum you would be saying fck her off wouldnt you???


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Thing is when we started seeing eachother she told her sister and everyone about me and her nephew even wanted to see me lol so if she is really seeing someone else properly then that's pretty fvcked up.

Just texted her saying she probably doesn't remember but she fvcked up and called me last night thinking i was another bloke. Asked her to delete my number.

got a text back saying why what have i done!?!?!? lol

Then sent another one saying I'm full of sh1t coz nothing happened last night and I'm probably stoned and paranoid imagining all this lmfao


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Thing is when we started seeing eachother she told her sister and everyone about me and her nephew even wanted to see me lol so if she is really seeing someone else properly then that's pretty fvcked up.
> 
> Just texted her saying she probably doesn't remember but she fvcked up and called me last night thinking i was another bloke. Asked her to delete my number.
> 
> ...


weeeeelllll, are you?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lukeee said:


> weeeeelllll, are you?


I do smoke weed yes but I'm not a paranoid person.

Are you saying I'm imagining all this to be more than it is!?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mate leave this alone, you're getting too focused on it. If I was like this I'd try & calm down, maybe take a valium, but I don't advise this at all.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Just blank her mate and move on.

Unless you want to live the rest of your days like this, if so then crack on.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Why don't you just tell her what she did? Then you can both talk about it and take it from there.

It amazes me the number of people who don't actually speak to their partners when they have a problem or worry - They come on here and ask everyone to guess what's going on in their lives, then advise them on how to handle it!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Mate leave this alone, you're getting too focused on it. If I was like this I'd try & calm down, maybe take a valium, but I don't advise this at all.


How can i not be focused on it though? It's only natural when you have feelings for someone then suddenly find out they're messing you about it's hard to just let it all go.

My appetite has now completely vanished I'm gonna have to force my food down today...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Why don't you just tell her what she did? Then you can both talk about it and take it from there.
> 
> It amazes me the number of people who don't actually speak to their partners when they have a problem or worry - They come on here and ask everyone to guess what's going on in their lives, then advise them on how to handle it!


This.

Why did you text and not phone?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So youve text her saying she fcked up then when she says what have i done and comes over all inocent you then say its your fault for being to stoned

Fck me mate, she has all the power again.

Good luck.

As milky says if you wanna have episodes like this in your life then carry on

From your previous posts i dont think you do


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

You have got played mate.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I do smoke weed yes but I'm not a paranoid person.
> 
> Are you saying I'm imagining all this to be more than it is!?


Nope but i am wondering why your worrying about it? its no big deal is it? she aint shot anyone and you dont know that she has done anything for sure..

And weed does without a shadow of doubt change the way you think mate, especially skunk!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

lukeee said:


> Nope but i am wondering why your worrying about it? its no big deal is it? she aint shot anyone and you dont know that she has done anything for sure..
> 
> And weed does without a shadow of doubt change the way you think mate, especially skunk!


Unfortuantly this is very true


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Tel her to get her act together n tell you what went on last night and that's all you want to hear if she starts to beat about the bush and blame you for being paranoid without giving you any answers to what went on the get her to fcuk. If she starts to explain then I guess it's Upto you if you believe her or not. Best of luck to you mate don't let it get to down and ruin your appetite get the grub down n lift the bells  !


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

ash1981 said:


> So youve text her saying she fcked up then when she says what have i done and comes over all inocent you then say its your fault for being to stoned
> 
> Fck me mate, she has all the power again.
> 
> ...


No you misunderstand mate. She's the one that accused me of being stoned and paranoid.

No I really don't want sh1t like this in my life I hate drama and stress.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> No you misunderstand mate. She's the one that accused me of being stoned and paranoid.
> 
> No I really don't want sh1t like this in my life I hate drama and stress.


Well answer this mate, and this is not a dig at all and i apologise if it comes across like that but had/have you had a nice toke?


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Call her and ask her, surely you will be able to tell if shes lying when you speak to her. Then decide what you want to do, you dont need us to tell you what to do :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

anabolik said:


> How can i not be focused on it though? It's only natural when you have feelings for someone then suddenly find out they're messing you about it's hard to just let it all go.
> 
> My appetite has now completely vanished I'm gonna have to force my food down today...


I said TOO focused, it's going round & round in your head. I'm only trying to help you mate, they drive you mad women!!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Nope but i am wondering why your worrying about it? its no big deal is it? she aint shot anyone and you dont know that she has done anything for sure..
> 
> And weed does without a shadow of doubt change the way you think mate, especially skunk!


I understand what you're saying mate, but are you honestly saying that if this happened to you that you wouldn't be thinking she's fvcking around? You get a random call from your girl when she's all p1ssed up she think's you're another fella who hasn't got her number for some reason then suddenly hangs up on you. And at 1am why would you be calling someone of the opposite sex in the early hours of the morning?

Something like that is hard to just shrug off and carry on like everything is peachy. Or am i really being paranoid in your opinion?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> No you misunderstand mate. She's the one that accused me of being stoned and paranoid.
> 
> No I really don't want sh1t like this in my life I hate drama and stress.


So even worse then mate, shes playing the its you card, knowing that you like a puff and the its all in your head sh1t

Seriously dude, how would she feel if things were the other way round?

On the other hand though i am living with a girl who i have split up from before,not cos she cheated or anything but the point is i took her back after she finished with me

I dont think i could handle being in your situation though.

And like alot of people have said you shouldnt be on here starting a thread. If you really like the girl you will ring her or even go see her and tell her what happened, put it all on the line and see what she has to say

Personnaly though shed be gone


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Well answer this mate, and this is not a dig at all and i apologise if it comes across like that but had/have you had a nice toke?


I smoke about 2 spliffs every day and have done for the past decade. Haven't had any today so far I usually wait until the late hours as it helps me get to sleep. It's not like I'm stoned 24/7. When I go round to see her I don't even take any weed I can easily go without if i have to.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I understand what you're saying mate, but are you honestly saying that if this happened to you that you wouldn't be thinking she's fvcking around? You get a random call from your girl when she's all p1ssed up she think's you're another fella who hasn't got her number for some reason then suddenly hangs up on you. And at 1am why would you be calling someone of the opposite sex in the early hours of the morning?
> 
> Something like that is hard to just shrug off and carry on like everything is peachy. Or am i really being paranoid in your opinion?


Again mate your basically answering your own question

Im living with my mrs have been for 10 months now. A couple of months ago i had two diff girls phoning me early hours in morning on weekends, it almost split me and the mrs up

She and i knew exactly what these girls were after buddy, and it wasnt the fcking time of day lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I get the impression there is very little love, commitment, trust or anything in this " relationship " and for my money l would rather look for a decent woman, someone l can have all those things with.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I smoke about 2 spliffs every day and have done for the past decade. Haven't had any today so far I usually wait until the late hours as it helps me get to sleep. It's not like I'm stoned 24/7. When I go round to see her I don't even take any weed I can easily go without if i have to.


I used to smoke like that fella (gave up about 7yrs ago and do feel much better for it though, its suprising as we dont realise how much of a crutch those couple of spliffs become) and no im not saying your paranoid, it does sound like a weird phone call tbf but thats what i would see it as, a weird phone call from someone i dont really know very well

I would however go with my gut feeling as they tend to be right so if this is what yours is telling you then the thing to do is crack on with life pal, she has said your being paranoid well leave her well alone and if she contacts you take it from there, just dont go chasing as that will get you absolutley no where!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So you've still not tried calling her and actually speaking to her then?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

lukeee said:


> I used to smoke like that fella (gave up about 7yrs ago and do feel much better for it though, its suprising as we dont realise how much of a crutch those couple of spliffs become) and no im not saying your paranoid, it does sound like a weird phone call tbf but thats what i would see it as, a weird phone call from someone i dont really know very well
> 
> I would however go with my gut feeling as they tend to be right so if this is what yours is telling you then the thing to do is crack on with life pal, she has said your being paranoid well leave her well alone and if she contacts you take it from there, just dont go chasing as that will get you absolutley no where!


Yes yes yes

Listen to this man ffs, DONT CHASE SH1T


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Milky said:


> I get the impression there is very little love, commitment, trust or anything in this " relationship " and for my money l would rather look for a decent woman, someone l can have all those things with.


Thing is though when we're together we get on really well we don't argue or anything it's just the fact that we go so long without seeing eachother and all you've got to communicate is text and phone calls things can get lost in translation.

I'm willing to believe there could possibly be a genuine explanation to all this but from where i'm sat it doesn't look good at all.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Smitch said:


> So you've still not tried calling her and actually speaking to her then?


I'm on pay as you go mate my credit would be rinsed within a few minutes on the phone. I've not got a lot of money.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I'm on pay as you go mate my credit would be rinsed within a few minutes on the phone. I've not got a lot of money.


Text her and ask her to call you? If she wants to sort things out then surely she would call you back?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Thing is though when we're together we get on really well we don't argue or anything it's just the fact that we go so long without seeing eachother and all you've got to communicate is text and phone calls things can get lost in translation.
> 
> I'm willing to believe there could possibly be a genuine explanation to all this but from where i'm sat it doesn't look good at all.


Wait and see if you hear from her, if she wants to sort it out i guarantee she will contact you but you contacting her again (think you said earlier you have spoken to her already) will just put you on the back foot, not contacting her may well give her the chance to look at it from your point of view and think 'yeah, i can see his point, id be the same'.. if not then give her the ol spanish archer, it will be no loss!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> Text her and ask her to call you? If she wants to sort things out then surely she would call you back?


Good suggestion, and if she doesn't then I spose you know where you stand.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

or go on facebook, its useful to keep in touch with people for free.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Nope but i am wondering why your worrying about it? its no big deal is it? she aint shot anyone and you dont know that she has done anything for sure..
> 
> And weed does without a shadow of doubt change the way you think mate, especially skunk!


A girl with a boyfriend shouldn't be getting so drunk around men she can't remember doing stuff. If she can't remember she was out of control.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gycraig said:


> A girl with a boyfriend shouldn't be getting so drunk around men she can't remember doing stuff. If she can't remember she was out of control.


Ah right, so boyfriends dont either eh?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Thing is though when we're together we get on really well we don't argue or anything it's just the fact that we go so long without seeing eachother and all you've got to communicate is text and phone calls things can get lost in translation.
> 
> I'm willing to believe there could possibly be a genuine explanation to all this but from where i'm sat it doesn't look good at all.


Feel your pain man my gf lives 35 miles away and we work opposite shifts I only see her Saturday/Sunday or Tuesday once a week.

Your not that invested In her ditch the drama man.

In fact I'd dump her then consider taking her back AFTER. She explains herself gives you all the power


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Ah right, so boyfriends dont either eh?


I drink when in relationships but make sure I know my limits. I wouldn't get that **** faced that I rang my partner thinking she was someone else then deny all knowledge the next day.

If I **** up when drunk I take full responsibility for my actions and don't don't say "I can't remember" as in "iv done somet stupid but If I don't remember it it didn't happen"

You can have a very good night without having to black out


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gycraig said:


> I drink when in relationships but make sure I know my limits. I wouldn't get that **** faced that I rang my partner thinking she was someone else then deny all knowledge the next day.
> 
> If I **** up when drunk I take full responsibility for my actions and don't don't say "I can't remember" as in "iv done somet stupid but If I don't remember it it didn't happen"
> 
> You can have a very good night without having to black out


Fair enough mate but not everyone is perfect and maybe she didnt see the relationship as one so serious


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

She's still totally denying the phone call. She keeps avoiding the question whenever i ask her what she would think if things were the opposite way round.

I told her to check her call logs on her phone.

She says she went back to her house cos she was knackwered and her son was there with all his mates like they usually are...so it could have been one of them that I heard on the phone.

But I doubt I'm ever going to get to the bottom of the phone call if she keeps denying she ever made it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Fair enough mate but not everyone is perfect and maybe she didnt see the relationship as one so serious


Not saying im perfect but I refuse to text/ring girlfriends on nights out as it just causes drama like this.

I fked up when young and drunk and learnt my lesson. Girlfriend never found out but it destroyed me sleeping with her afterwards and then waiting for the Sti test.

The fact she was smashed to the point of "not remembering" while simultaneously ringing a guy who shouldn't have her number are massive massive red flags.

I'd say it's serious if they already broke up once.

By all means go out get smashed etc. but if you was to drunk to remember your to drunk to consider mr loving boyfriend at home when a bad boy is grinding on you


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> She's still totally denying the phone call. She keeps avoiding the question whenever i ask her what she would think if things were the opposite way round.
> 
> I told her to check her call logs on her phone.
> 
> ...


If that was true she would of checked her call logs then told you rather than deny the phone call even happened.

Dump her get a local bird your getting all the negatives of a relationship none of the sex


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm surprised Jeremy Kyles 'research team' don't use this forum a s a 'pool' resource for show participants I was gonna say contestants then! Lol the amount of these threads that crop up, why as boby builders have a image of been insecure is really hard to figure out 

In all seriousness though mate talk to her! Stop torturing yourself, totally get why you feel how you do I would probably be the same, I don't think you've done yourself any favours so far from what I read so say it again talk to her, you haven't much money seriously your going to use that as an excuse to screw yourself over? Is it not worth a fivers credit to call her and sort it? If its not then I think it should be pretty obvious what the relationship means to you and I'd move on


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Just deleted her number from my phone. I'm not even going to bother with this sh1t she won't even admit to calling me.

If she wants to come grovelling back and apologise or even just admit what happened then I'll consider it but I'm not wasting my time with this anymore.

Still gonna miss her even though i know I'm better off. Fvcking relationships.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Just deleted her number from my phone. I'm not even going to bother with this sh1t she won't even admit to calling me.
> 
> If she wants to come grovelling back and apologise or even just admit what happened then I'll consider it but I'm not wasting my time with this anymore.
> 
> Still gonna miss her even though i know I'm better off. Fvcking relationships.


Good on you mate, best thing you could have done imo.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

You should of waited for her to contact you and then should of waited until you were face to face to confront her about it, so easy to tell when someone is lying face to face


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good lad, totally agree with your actions, 100% justified.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm gonna lay in a hot bath for a while with a spliff and mull over my options now...

Plenty of Fish? lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You've done the right thing mate...

Once trust is gone there's nothing left anyway!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Just deleted her number from my phone. I'm not even going to bother with this sh1t she won't even admit to calling me.
> 
> If she wants to come grovelling back and apologise or even just admit what happened then I'll consider it but I'm not wasting my time with this anymore.
> 
> Still gonna miss her even though i know I'm better off. Fvcking relationships.


good call mate, and yep ive had my share of these things as most of us have, chill out for a couple weeks then get up and get a better one


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

All the best mate


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

anabolik said:


> She says she went back to her house cos she was knackwered and her son was there with all his mates like they usually are...so it could have been one of them that I heard on the phone.


That settles it as far as I'm concerned mate. What kind of a mother gets ****ed and displays it to her son and friends on what appears to be a regular basis? Damn...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

anabolik said:


> Just deleted her number from my phone. I'm not even going to bother with this sh1t she won't even admit to calling me.
> 
> If she wants to come grovelling back and apologise or even just admit what happened then I'll consider it but I'm not wasting my time with this anymore.
> 
> Still gonna miss her even though i know I'm better off. Fvcking relationships.


The amount of likes you have got for this post should be all the info you need mate


----------



## Michelle M (Nov 7, 2012)

anabolik said:


> So my lass just called me up after being out at the cinemas and apparently going out with her mates for a few afterwards.
> 
> Spoke to her through text about an hour and half before this and she said she'd talk to me tomorrow as she's out with the ladies right now. I say 'ok have fun' and that was that.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound good.. But u shud defo speak to her about it before jumping to conclusions just in case


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> u can have who ever but Kay is taken lol


Hahahaha.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I'm gonna lay in a hot bath for a while with a spliff and mull over my options now...
> 
> Plenty of Fish? lol


Just chill for a while mate. No need to rush into anything, unless you're on gear :lol:


----------



## HypnoticParkour (Nov 30, 2011)

i would be really ****ing annoyed and can relate totally, things like this make it hard to get a good night sleep, best thing to do is have a danger **** and tell yourself ya dont care lol, if she rings you in the morning act kind of off and play her at her own game, dont make it obvious but act not ****d but try and see what she says last night, if you confront her make sure its face to face, nothing worse than an over the phone argument


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> u can have who ever but Kay is taken lol


Who by though Scoobs??? 

@anobolic

Mate you done the right thing, if you had done nothing it's a green light for her to carry on every wk end your not together!

I know what you mean I finished with my girl bout 6wks ago and I still miss her! It's always the ones we really like that end up showing us something that makes you know it's just not gonna work.

The right things are always the hard things to do.

Good move and hope I find some one worthwile


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mish said:


>


Hahahaha thats good mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

She's still txting me.

Said she's not gonna admit to or apologise for something she hasn't done...I told her to look at her call history for the 100th time and I'm not a liar. I said is it not possible you got too sh1tfaced and did something silly?

She said 'ok sorry' :blink:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ask her what shes sorry for


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tell her she has to come clean and then you may be able to talk!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

jake87 said:


> ask her what shes sorry for


I just did mate.

May have been a sarcastic sorry we'll see. This is like squeezing blood from a stone lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I just did mate.
> 
> May have been a sarcastic sorry we'll see. This is like squeezing blood from a stone lol


If this me , I would blank her for a few days , do nothing , say nothing ... Silence is Golden , every time u text back she gets further in to your head .. So let it go for now


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Go the gym for a couple of hours and leave your mobile at home.


----------



## dannyboy182 (Mar 11, 2008)

DITCH THE BITCH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Put this in your phone.

ITS OVER,

Were only on this planet for a visit and l am not wasting precious time on energy on you or this " relationship " any more.

Take care and hope you find what ever it is you are looking for.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Just deleted her number from my phone. I'm not even going to bother with this sh1t she won't even admit to calling me.
> 
> If she wants to come grovelling back and apologise or even just admit what happened then I'll consider it but I'm not wasting my time with this anymore.
> 
> Still gonna miss her even though i know I'm better off. Fvcking relationships.


Think you've done right thing, if your going to see someone find someone closer to home bud, it could be all dodgy, could be innocent and an explanation, just bite your lip and like you say, if she's bothered she'll ring and try sorting things.

There's plenty more out there mate.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Put this in your phone.
> 
> ITS OVER,
> 
> ...


You know what, that is the best post i have ever read here seriously, makes so much sense from every perspective


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> Put this in your phone.
> 
> ITS OVER,
> 
> ...


Probably the best way to do it IMO. Not too mean but it's straight to the point.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Text that you are glad she's alive and still has her tits


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

This woman is acting more like a 16 year old than a 42 year old.

Sounds like a right load of hassle.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

hang on shes 42?!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 26, 2006)

Smitch said:


> This woman is acting more like a 16 year old than a 42 year old.
> 
> Sounds like a right load of hassle.


Got to agree - it could be innocent or there could be trouble but it all sounds a little immature and you'll end up stooping to that level! Run like your hair is on fire matey x


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

42????? fcuking hell just jog her on mate, i could excuse her and give her the benefit of the doubt if she were younger but 42? PMSL what the hell you worrying about, thank your lucky stars nd move on!

How old are you?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If she's 42 then she knows exactly what she's up to with you.

Take the advice given on here, most of it really is well meant.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

latblaster said:


> If she's 42 then she knows exactly what she's up to with you.
> 
> Take the advice given on here, most of it really is well meant.


X 2

42 and still getting rat @rsed all the time means there's something seriously wrong in her head. Not classy at all.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lukeee said:


> 42????? fcuking hell just jog her on mate, i could excuse her and give her the benefit of the doubt if she were younger but 42? PMSL what the hell you worrying about, thank your lucky stars nd move on!
> 
> How old are you?


I'm 27 mate. Feels like I'm dealing with an 18 year old sometimes.

@Milky that's a good idea and I've basically said that to her word for word in the past when we broke up before but she came back and I couldn't resist...but we did break up over something pretty ridiculous before.

I don't need this sh1te going on in my head right now if she wants to explain herself or even admit to what happened I'll listen but until then I've got no time for her.

I'll give her a few days to think about this then if she hasn't realised how ridiculous she's being I'm going to move on and not give it a second though. All I want is for her to admit responsibility for what she did but she won't even acknowledge that she called me ffs.

I won't be made a mug out of and told I'm imagining things. I could maybe forgive her if she admitted it but until then she can fvck off.


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

In 8 years you'll be 35 and she'll be 50 !! Bin here and have some fun with a girl your own age who lives local to you.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

anabolik said:


> So my lass just called me up after being out at the cinemas and apparently going out with her mates for a few afterwards.
> 
> Spoke to her through text about an hour and half before this and she said she'd talk to me tomorrow as she's out with the ladies right now. I say 'ok have fun' and that was that.
> 
> ...


by this post mate ...how do u know she didn't mean to text another girl by what she says she doesn't mention anything about a a guy,,


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

offo said:


> by this post mate ...how do u know she didn't mean to text another girl by what she says she doesn't mention anything about a a guy,,


She didn't text she rang me up on the phone at nearly 1am when she'd got back home after being out with her mates. She called me up and I can tell when she's being flirty coz I'm used to hearing it. She talks in a really soft voice when she's in flirt mode it's so obvious.

Why would she be calling a girl at 1am who doesn't have her number in her phone? And don't you think she'd recognise that I wasn't a girl as soon as I spoke? lol I have quite a deep voice that girls always comment on so if she meant to phone a girl she would've realised straight away she got the wrong person.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

anabolik said:


> She didn't text she rang me up on the phone at nearly 1am when she'd got back home after being out with her mates. She called me up and I can tell when she's being flirty coz I'm used to hearing it. She talks in a really soft voice when she's in flirt mode it's so obvious.
> 
> Why would she be calling a girl at 1am who doesn't have her number in her phone? And don't you think she'd recognise that I wasn't a girl as soon as I spoke? lol I have quite a deep voice that girls always comment on so if she meant to phone a girl she would've realised straight away she got the wrong person.[/
> 
> I knew it was a phone call, i just meant your post honestly lad either sack her off or just keep her for a casual shag till u find something worthwhile


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

42 you say she should do some thinking and grow up whilst her clock is ticking.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Well this just gets better and better. Had a little look on the dating site I met her on and it says she last logged in over 4 days ago.

I'm guessing she's been chatting with someone on there who probably gave her his number...that explains a lot. Fvcking lying bitch.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Well this just gets better and better. Had a little look on the dating site I met her on and it says she last logged in over 4 days ago.
> 
> I'm guessing she's been chatting with someone on there who probably gave her his number...that explains a lot. Fvcking lying bitch.


There you go, best off rid of this skank. Do not reply to texts, just drift her.

I take a perverse kind of pleasure in fcking birds off if they have fcked me about.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Just move onto someone new even if she does continue to text, just be polite whilst finding someone new.

Or just ignore her.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Well this just gets better and better. Had a little look on the dating site I met her on and it says she last logged in over 4 days ago.
> 
> I'm guessing she's been chatting with someone on there who probably gave her his number...that explains a lot. Fvcking lying bitch.


dont tell her you know just start ignoring her completely. will drive her mad


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mate ditch the lying old wench. Hell I'm 31 and I wouldn't go near someone that old. She sounds like an absolute nightmare and is too busy still trying to be a young one, your better off shot of her and you know it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I know you're right fellas. She hasn't even tried to txt or anything since I questioned her about all this on saturday so she obviously knows she's been caught out. I don't think she's that bothered tbh. Or maybe she's so embarrassed that she made such a stupid mistake.

Ah well I'm already chatting with a nice 19 yr old lass who msgd me yesterday lol onwards and upwards eh.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I know you're right fellas. She hasn't even tried to txt or anything since I questioned her about all this on saturday so she obviously knows she's been caught out. I don't think she's that bothered tbh. Or maybe she's so embarrassed that she made such a stupid mistake.
> 
> Ah well I'm already chatting with a nice 19 yr old lass who msgd me yesterday lol onwards and upwards eh.


Haha wicked mate ! Forget about some kn0b trying to relive her youth !


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

anabolik said:


> No but for the sake of the thread she is called susan lol
> 
> That's what made me think wtf? Why would she say it's Susan and ask me how i know it's her because I don't have her number in my phone? Unless of course she got some guys number and decided to ring him but rang me by mistake?
> 
> ...


yeh I understand your paranoia

but its one of them there isnt much you can do about it because you dont know what she acted like that and your gf is going to just lie if she is she has been cheating on you.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ring her and ask can you take her out then when you meet up smash her ****ing face in with a hammer


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ring her and ask can you take her out then when you meet up smash her ****ing face in with a hammer


Yeah, but if it turns out she's innocent, he's stuck with a girlfriend with a smashed up face.... Although, if all her teeth are gone....


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> ring her and ask can you take her out then when you meet up smash her ****ing face in with a hammer


ashcrapper - dont be saying stuff like that its inappropriate, theres some nutjobs who would follow through on this


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> ashcrapper - dont be saying stuff like that its inappropriate, theres some nutjobs who would follow through on this


she would only have herself to blame


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I feel like sh1t today still can't get this out of my head. Wish I could just forget about it all but it's whirring round my head non-stop. I bet she's not even bothered and is just talking to her new fella right now like nothing happened. Fvcking cvnting whore.

Anyone have any advice to help with this? Apart from drinking lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Train mate, see some mates and family. Don't sit about doing fck all.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> she would only have herself to blame


are you being serious? cause that sounds pretty psycho to me


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Well I feel like sh1t today still can't get this out of my head. Wish I could just forget about it all but it's whirring round my head non-stop. I bet she's not even bothered and is just talking to her new fella right now like nothing happened. Fvcking cvnting whore.
> 
> Anyone have any advice to help with this? Apart from drinking lol


try some nice relaxing heroin


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

anabolik said:


> Well I feel like sh1t today still can't get this out of my head. Wish I could just forget about it all but it's whirring round my head non-stop. I bet she's not even bothered and is just talking to her new fella right now like nothing happened. Fvcking cvnting whore.
> 
> Anyone have any advice to help with this? Apart from drinking lol


Go get yourself a nice obedient oriental wife ;-D j/k


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Train mate, see some mates and family. Don't sit about doing fck all.


Just got back from the gym and was stewing about it all inbetween every set. I used my anger to muster up a pb on leg press though....called myself a worthless little pvssy before my final set that did the trick lol

My mates are all away at the moment and my family live too far away for me to just pop round...that's why I started this thread I have nobody else to turn to...sad as that may be :death:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Well I feel like sh1t today still can't get this out of my head. Wish I could just forget about it all but it's whirring round my head non-stop. I bet she's not even bothered and is just talking to her new fella right now like nothing happened. Fvcking cvnting whore.
> 
> Anyone have any advice to help with this? Apart from drinking lol


See it as a exercise to get more mentally strong ! Dont depend on constently having to be around people coz then you turn into one of those people who cant be alone and anybody is better than nobody. Just give it a few days mate and chat to some more birds !

The best way to get over a bird is to get under another haha :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> are you being serious? cause that sounds pretty psycho to me


im always serious.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Just got back from the gym and was stewing about it all inbetween every set. I used my anger to muster up a pb on leg press though....called myself a worthless little pvssy before my final set that did the trick lol
> 
> My mates are all away at the moment and my family live too far away for me to just pop round...that's why I started this thread I have nobody else to turn to...sad as that may be :death:


dont you think you is over reacting a bit?

so what its happened, get over it, move on, its just one of those small crap things, better now than further down the line, focus on the kind of woman you do want in your life


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> dont you think you is over reacting a bit?
> 
> so what its happened, get over it, move on, its just one of those small crap things, better now than further down the line, focus on the kind of woman you do want in your life


You're right I know I shouldn't be taking this so hard I'm not sure why either. Maybe it's coz it's the first time (that I know of) someone has cheated on me I'm finding it hard to let it go...I'm more angry than upset really.

Give it a couple weeks and I'll be wondering what I was so stressed about. I know that time heals all but it still fvcking hurts being messed about like that.

@jon-kent that's good advice mate and I'm in the process of sorting it out. I'm sure once I get with a decent lass I'll look back at how I'm feeling now and laugh...maybe I should leave the milfs for a bit as they tend to be a bit loopy (not counting Loveleelady of course lol) from experience.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> are you being serious? cause that sounds pretty psycho to me


You obviously havent read Ashcrappers comments before eh :lol:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

xmas peroid coming up mate, lots of social events not a bad time to be single


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

anabolik said:



> You're right I know I shouldn't be taking this so hard I'm not sure why either. Maybe it's coz it's the first time (that I know of) someone has cheated on me I'm finding it hard to let it go...I'm more angry than upset really.
> 
> Give it a couple weeks and I'll be wondering what I was so stressed about. I know that time heals all but it still fvcking hurts being messed about like that.
> 
> @jon-kent that's good advice mate and I'm in the process of sorting it out. I'm sure once I get with a decent lass I'll look back at how I'm feeling now and laugh...maybe I should leave the milfs for a bit as they tend to be a bit loopy (not counting Loveleelady of course lol) from experience.


yeh lad fek it sure shudnt let these small things bother us


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

To be honest mate in my experience milfs are normally better because they know what they want and dont tend to fall in love or get over the top !


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> To be honest mate in my experience milfs are normally better because they know what they want and dont tend to fall in love or get over the top !


That's true but I think I need a change anyway...the past 3 women I've been with have all been over 36 so I'm thinking of having a change and going for someone younger this time. Maybe that's where I've been going wrong.

Older women definitely know what they want but that doesn't mean things won't change. You can start things off casual but they all seem to end up wanting something more in my limited experience.

Tbh I really don't know wtf I want lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

anabolik said:


> That's true but I think I need a change anyway...the past 3 women I've been with have all been over 36 so I'm thinking of having a change and going for someone younger this time. Maybe that's where I've been going wrong.
> 
> Older women definitely know what they want but that doesn't mean things won't change. You can start things off casual but they all seem to end up wanting something more in my limited experience.
> 
> *Tbh I really don't know wtf I want lol*


thats where the problem begins and ends lol


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> thats where the problem begins and ends lol


That and the cheating Milf of course :tt2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anabolik said:


> You're right I know I shouldn't be taking this so hard I'm not sure why either. Maybe it's coz it's the first time (that I know of) someone has cheated on me I'm finding it hard to let it go...I'm more angry than upset really.
> 
> Give it a couple weeks and I'll be wondering what I was so stressed about. I know that time heals all but it still fvcking hurts being messed about like that.
> 
> @jon-kent that's good advice mate and I'm in the process of sorting it out. I'm sure once I get with a decent lass I'll look back at how I'm feeling now and laugh...maybe I should leave the milfs for a bit as they tend to be a bit loopy (not counting Loveleelady of course lol) from experience.


The best thing you could do is not get mad but get even  Find a damn hot 19 year old girl date her and walk past every place you know your ex is gonna be  Kiss and fondle her and play lovey duvy and prepare to see a vulcanic eruption like youv never seen before :devil2:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jaycue2u said:


> That and the cheating Milf of course :tt2:


yeh, bitch


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump

Got to page 13

From what I see is you kind of worked yourself up into a tizzy.

It can happen with jealousy, you entertain a though, it gets the best of you, then you react.

More on this later.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Bump
> 
> Got to page 13
> 
> ...


like a news report that. whats the weather forecast?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Bump
> 
> Got to page 13
> 
> ...


You stopped reading just when it got confirmed lol

I looked on the dating site and it shows when someone last logged on. It said she logged on at least a day before all this even happened which explains the phone call I got from her. She obviously got some guy's number off the site and meant to call him but ended up calling me instead in her drunken state.

Has she actually slept with anybody whilst we were together? I have no clue but the fact she is obviously looking elsewhere is reason enough for me to end it.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

dosent sound like paranioa mate, she must of been foning a lad she knew and accidently rang you, might be wrong you have got to have it out with her cause you cant leave it as paranioa will take over everytime shes out!!

i would of got dressed and went straight to find her and see whats going on!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

No offence. But this was like reading a transcript from a female divorces group.

Build a big fire. Grow a beard. Drive a mo monster truck. Build a bar in your garage. FFS. Do something manly


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

sorry missed a few pages!! kick her cnut in!!


----------



## OnMyWhey123 (Jul 30, 2012)

You need to get to know her best mate or someone close to her and smash their back doors in ahahaha. That will get the b1tch back and **** her RIGHT off.

My ex was a cnut with the drink and stuff like this, long story short, ended up shagging her auntie (dont ask lol) you have never seen anyone so ****ed off EVER ahaha. Best feeling in the world watching her go red as a tomato and shaking while shouting at me when she found out. B1tch.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> No offence. But this was like reading a transcript from a female divorces group.
> 
> Build a big fire. Grow a beard. Drive a mo monster truck. Build a bar in your garage. FFS. Do something manly


I'm sorry I'm obviously not as manly as you.


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

anabolik said:


> No but for the sake of the thread she is called susan lol
> 
> That's what made me think wtf? Why would she say it's Susan and ask me how i know it's her because I don't have her number in my phone? Unless of course she got some guys number and decided to ring him but rang me by mistake?
> 
> ...


Could just have been some guy trying it on, could have taken the phone and said something like "she's with me now" acting all cocky, especially as they don't know you. Doesn't mean she was encouraging or allowing them to do that. I had mates do stuff like that when I was in college. Tho, ringing you saying her name and asking how you know who it is... VERY suspicious. Clearly she was ringing someone she didn't expect to know who it was i.e. NOT you. I'd ask her about it, but I agree with previous comments, a bird who is a drunk is bad news. Unless you just want a bit of fun.


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Prophecy said:


> Yeh but there was a bloke with her!


Doesn't mean the blokes was actually WITH them, could just have been someone random approaching them, trying it on, then leaving. Also the girls she was out with will have boyfriends and/or male friends. If they are out also and see each other, at some point during the night there will be blokes with them. It doesn't really mean anything. Plus people generally go out to pull or at least look at and flirt with the opposite sex, even if they're not interested. Some of the girls she goes out with may be single and looking and it's still a bit of an ego-boost, to know that you are still attractive to the opposite sex.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

No mate I'm pretty sure she was just at home and it was probably her son who's voice I heard. She probably put the phone down when she realised she was speaking to me pmsl


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

anabolik said:


> No mate I'm pretty sure she was just at home and it was probably her son who's voice I heard. She probably put the phone down when she realised she was speaking to me pmsl


We are all just jumping to conclusions and even if something seems 'certain', doesn't mean that it is. Might just be a funny drunken night out tale, rather than anything untoward.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I'm sorry I'm obviously not as manly as you.


i can't even grow a beard, i can never be a true man.

But seriously mate, people can give you 12 pages if advice, but sometimes advice is not needed. It's a case of picking up the axe and heading back into the forest to get more prey


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> i can't even grow a beard, i can never be a true man.
> 
> But seriously mate, people can give you 12 pages if advice, but sometimes advice is not needed. It's a case of picking up the axe and heading back into the forest to get more prey


so you think he should kill her too then


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you think he should kill her too then


I neither condone nor endorse the murder of compost souled sluts


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> i can't even grow a beard, i can never be a true man.
> 
> But seriously mate, people can give you 12 pages if advice, but sometimes advice is not needed. It's a case of picking up the axe and heading back into the forest to get more prey


I know what you mean mate. And you're right.

I very nearly sent her a message through the dating site a few hours ago saying how I'd be willing to sort things out etc. but then I got a grip of myself and decided against it. Was so close to doing it too.

I could do with someone to slap me across the face when I start thinking like that lol


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

anabolik said:


> I know what you mean mate. And you're right.
> 
> I very nearly sent her a message through the dating site a few hours ago saying how I'd be willing to sort things out etc. but then I got a grip of myself and decided against it. Was so close to doing it too.
> 
> I could do with someone to slap me across the face when I start thinking like that lol


I'LL DO IT!

Sorry... was that too fast?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Wavelength said:


> I'LL DO IT!
> 
> Sorry... was that too fast?


It worries me that you're so eager :lol:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha any opportunity for a good consequence-free slap!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I know what you mean mate. And you're right.
> 
> I very nearly sent her a message through the dating site a few hours ago saying how I'd be willing to sort things out etc. but then I got a grip of myself and decided against it. Was so close to doing it too.
> 
> I could do with someone to slap me across the face when I start thinking like that lol


Stay strong, don't do it, you will lose your self respect. Move on mate.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

no mate your not being paranoid.

i'd be thinking exactly the same thing...... she obviously intended to call another bloke by saying its susan. she wouldnt say that to you......so whatever her b.s excuse is mate i wouldnt listen.

bang out of order IMO!

and your right to question it!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Just read thought this. Sounds like you've made a hell of a lot of assumptions... far more than what's rational, but I guess this happens in these sort of situations.

Move on mate, it sounds you're the only one that cares about this 'relationship' meaning she's always going to pulling the strings.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I neither condone nor endorse the murder of compost souled sluts


I like your way of thinking


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not read much of the thread but do we know if she's getting outsider cock yet or not??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I know what you mean mate. And you're right.
> 
> I very nearly sent her a message through the dating site a few hours ago saying how I'd be willing to sort things out etc. but then I got a grip of myself and decided against it. Was so close to doing it too.
> 
> I could do with someone to slap me across the face when I start thinking like that lol


The next time you feel like that mate have a [email protected] ! I bet you dont wanna msg her after ! :wink:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

anabolik said:


> I know what you mean mate. And you're right.
> 
> I very nearly sent her a message through the dating site a few hours ago saying how I'd be willing to sort things out etc. but then I got a grip of myself and decided against it. Was so close to doing it too.
> 
> I could do with someone to slap me across the face when I start thinking like that lol


Dude I've been I'm ur shoes , when my x moved away due to a new job , I had a couple of people take great delight on telling me stuff about him , it was believable too ! I was gutted rather than hated him , broke off all contact but ended up texting a few times , it took me 2 months to truly let go, was hard deleting all the pics , text messages , phone number etc but I had to as it was affecting me big time

You know the situation best , do what feels right


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets just reflect some here ok?

You are 27 and she is like 42 or something?

Now, I am going to be honest here so please take nothing to heart, what you need to do is think through this one with logic, and not be so emotional, this compromises logic and good choices.

First of all, 42 is too old for you, ok for sex, but long term 20 years from now, no good, trust me.

My wife is older than me, that's cool, but only by 3 years.

At that age difference you will grow apart, she probably will be jealous of younger women once she pops into menopause and all bets are off.

She is within 10 years of that, and depending on the woman, run don't walk from this.

Do not get her pregnant, have all the fun you want with her, do not have an emotional attachment nor commitment.

Date as many women as you like, figure out what you like, because at this point you are wound tight over something you should not be.

Not telling you how to feel, feelings are good providing they do not take control of your ability to make decisions as clearly this has done.

In your mind you entertained a thought, it was only a thought.

Never proven, not certain it ever happened it was just a thought.

You attached an emotion to the thought validating it to yourself, and dwelled on this till it became much more than it was supposed to be.

First of all, no proof, second of all, she is 15 years older than you and why give a toss anyway?

You were supposed to be for sex only.

When I was married to my first wife that was a stripper, we had lots of fun, I thought I loved her more than my own life, but it was not so much love, but lust.

She cheated on me on my birthday with the money I gave her to buy me a gift, I got a divorce.

I was totally hurt, crying at work and stuff, much to the same age as you at 26, then a man told me to stop crying as she is not worth my dignity.

He was right, and that fits here nicely.

The wife was upset that she said she lost a part of her life and was wasted.

I said, I learned a valuable lesson and the time together was an experience that which I did learn from.

Consider this an opportunity to learn from this, something to take home from this.

Learn from your mistake of being with a woman with much baggage, kid/kids, drunk, and take a back seat and look at the big picture here.

Do you really want to go into a relationship with a woman that has kids, long distance, drunk, on a dating site and have feelings for her.

If anything you should feel sorrow, not anger.

This woman is not for you, go on and have as much sex as you want with her, but leave the door open for a woman you can live with, have kids with, and have a real relationship with.

Life is about choices, learn from the bad mistakes, and don't make them again.

Take a moment to reflect what is going on with you, try to look at this logically.

You do not have to be with anybody, you need nobody, you need to understand your self a bit better.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Ok, lets just reflect some here ok?
> 
> You are 27 and she is like 42 or something?
> 
> ...


Fvcking hell Hacks quite a post there. And I get the feeling you're right in what you say, you obviously speak from experience.

I guess I just find it hard not to get attached after seeing someone for a certain amount of time, it's something I need to get under control.

I know that really she was no good for me if I'm honest but you tent to gloss over things when you have feeling for someone or at least I do anyway. With my logical head on I know it never would've worked anyway.

It started out as just sex and I was ok with that but she kept assuming it was more than that...she's the one that kept pushing for us to be more committed to eachother she was always saying how she hated the fact we only met up once a week. I suppose in the end she got sick of it and looked elsewhere.

I know you don't think I've got proof but in my mind it's clear what's happened. I just need to rememeber that I didn't want this to be a relationship in the first place and get that mindset back and I'll be fine. My head's just a bit messed up at the minute with stress with family, work and everything I don't think this is the real reason I'm angered by it all. This just pushed me over the edge really.

It's funny, I was thinking about ending it for the past few weeks anyway and I actually did at one point until she came back asking to make up. She's no good for me and tbh I know I'm too good for her...not to sound big-headed or anything but i know I can do a lot better.

I'll be fine I was just a bit over emotional when all this surfaced but I'm getting things under control once again


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Fvcking hell Hacks quite a post there. And I get the feeling you're right in what you say, you obviously speak from experience.
> 
> I guess I just find it hard not to get attached after seeing someone for a certain amount of time, it's something I need to get under control.
> 
> ...


get some ice cream and download Beaches. you will be right as rain after that


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can we have her pof profile name so we can all see if she's worth the hassle?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lol no way I'm not giving you testosterone-fueled cnuts her profile name I hate the thought of another bloke banging her never mind you lot!

She's not on POF anyway it's a less well known site.

@Ashcrapper I know I'm an emotional wreck I don't give a fvck what anyone thinks. Tbh I'd rather have emotions than be a cold, heartless cnut. I dread to think what I'll be like once i hit pct though :crying:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anabolik said:


> @Ashcrapper I know I'm an emotional wreck I don't give a fvck what anyone thinks. Tbh I'd rather have emotions than be a cold, heartless cnut. I dread to think what I'll be like once i hit pct though :crying:


I never said you did mate, I am merely trying to give you some helpful suggestions to get over this heartless succubus


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> I never said you did mate, I am merely trying to give you some helpful suggestions to get over this heartless succubus


lol I'll be right mate don't you worry about me. Give it a couple weeks and I'll be wondering wtf I was so worked up about.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

anabolik said:


> Fvcking hell Hacks quite a post there. And I get the feeling you're right in what you say, you obviously speak from experience.
> 
> I guess I just find it hard not to get attached after seeing someone for a certain amount of time, it's something I need to get under control.
> 
> ...


Well, it is easy to lose perspective, we all do.

But for a moment I would like you to think about this for one second.

I have seen moments where you had jealousy, anger, insecurity, and wanted to end it out of kind of a knee jerk action to just rid yourself of a problem immediately.

Now, being a man, jealousy, anger, insecurity are all negative emotions, nothing will be gained by harboring these emotions.

I can say for pretty good certainty that when women see these attributes it is not welcoming.

Men should be secure, calm, rational, in control of their emotions, and harboring these emotions pull women to you, and others as well.

Its like a bird that you have put in a cage that is not allowed to get out, once he gets out he will never want to go back in.

Or, its like a bird that you leave the cage open, he will freely go to and from his cage when ever he wants.

Having any control over anyone is always done with a loose hand, not a clenched fist.

Controlling others is pointless when most cant control self.

So, in most relationships you own one side of the coin, and really in a relationship there is trust, but not control.

If my present wife wanted a divorce I would hope to think that we both can part ways as friends.

TBH I could care less who she sleeps with, or what she does as long as we are friends.

Having this mind set, your emotions are not controlling the situation that you are not in control of anyway, yet will keep your mind clear to make good decisions that you are supposed to be making in the first place.

This is a very good opportunity to look at yourself, see what happened, see why you had the emotions you had, see why you fell for her, and to better understand self.

These kinds of opportunity do not come around every day, if you take from this what you are supposed to, then move on, this opportunity will then be gone and you will be ready for the next opportunity to tech you valuable lessons in life.

Pretty sure down the road you will be able to help someone else.

This is an experience you can take something from, and be a bigger man for it.

This actually is a good thing, you just have to see it as that.

I get what you are saying about being too good for someone, but really, nobody is too good for anyone else, we all live, and die, the only difference is how happy we are doing it.

We are all in the same boat.

That is why I find it crazy that pretty people feel above others, yet many of them are lost in life.

That is their problem:lol:


----------

